# 120/80 BCD MTB spider on road crank?



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Can I put a 120/80 BCD removable spider with 42/28 rings from a XO MTB crank onto a road crank with removable spider like a S900? 

I'm looking for a way to get a smaller than 34T small ring on a gravel road bike for mountain service roads.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

There are a few 27/42 MTN 2x cranks I have been spying personally..

FSA Has some in BB30 and Threaded I believe...

Or use a road triple with a bash guard for the outer big ring. Then a 30/39 or 30/42 is possible too. This way the road derailleur and shifter won't create wonk in chain line and shifting etc. Some of the Shimano road triples [105/4600/R553 triples] use the smaller 74mm BC granny and you go 26 or 28 instead of 30 for the granny... The Ultegra 6703 triple use the 92mm BC and 30 is lowest. I am pretty sure I have the 74 and 92 numbers right, but not positive. the 6603 has the smaller granny BC.

I am running a 22/32/44 XT crankset on my All road/gravel with bar cons and only use the 22 for mountain climbing.. Then I am glad it is there..

Watch the derailleur and shifter choices, no mix MTN DR with road shifter if STI.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks, I'm aware of the MTB crank and road triple options, but I'm looking for a road double crank solution other than the Sugino OX601/OX801 or the White Industries square taper VBC cranks. It would be really nice to run SRAM carbon road cranks as a low gearing road crank.


----------



## geekjimmy (Mar 26, 2012)

BluesDawg said:


> Thanks, I'm aware of the MTB crank and road triple options, but I'm looking for a road double crank solution other than the Sugino OX601/OX801 or the White Industries square taper VBC cranks. It would be really nice to run SRAM carbon road cranks as a low gearing road crank.


I wholesale replaced the 46/36 BB386EVO crank that came on my bike with a SRAM XX 42/28 156Q. The old crank didn't have a removable spider, though, so I never investigated that part.


----------



## peabody (Oct 17, 2005)

yes, it physically fits. the chain line will be a touch off. I think you may need to use one from the same spindle type tho..ie both bb30 or both gxp cranks.


----------

